

V.me by Visa Build the future of digital payments. - jguimont
https://developer.v.me/

======
ramy_d
from this page <https://developer.v.me/docs/get_credentials>

    
    
        Use the Shared Secret Key to generate encrypted Tokens using V.me's MD5 Hash Algorithms.
    

MD5? Am I missing something here?

~~~
burke
And apparently my password is "Too long".

------
walkon
Their sample code page (<https://developer.v.me/docs/sample_code>) indicates
they are using Chase Paymentech underneath. V.me appears to be a service layer
abstraction (read: middleman). It will be interesting to see if this gains
traction; they obviously have the name recognition.

